# Lentil Questions



## nicklord1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lentils  what can you do with them and what are the health benefits.

Cheers


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 23, 2008)

Health benefits?   Do a google search if you want specifics.  Don't know if there are any dieticians here.  They are good for you in a low fat, high fiber sort of way.

Make soup, or simply eat cooked lentils tossed with sauteed vegetables.


----------



## elaine l (Nov 23, 2008)

I make a pasta dish with lentils,  canned tomatoes, garlic.  Cheap eats that is for sure!


----------



## nicklord1 (Nov 23, 2008)

hi thanks for your reply , there seems to be many different types of  lentils , does one eat different lentils in different  circumstances.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 23, 2008)

I use lentils in soups, veggie burgers, fresh lentil sprouts, indian cooking.   I know when I go to the Indian grocery store has a dozen different sizes, shapes and colors of lentils.


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 23, 2008)

I just think of lentils as just one of the many varieties of dried beans, except these you do not need to soak in water for 15 hours before cooking.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes - there are different lentils for different "circumstances".  Some hold their shape better thru prolonged cooking & are thus better for braised dishes, & there are also subtle taste differences.  They are also high in protein & fiber, like all legumes.

Unfortunately there is no way to definitively answer your question.  Your best bet is to do some recipe research &/or simply start experimenting with different varieties.


----------



## Constance (Nov 23, 2008)

I ate lentils for the first time last winter, in a soup, and I think they are wonderful! While they are a legume, they do not taste like beans or peas to me. 

Here's how I made the soup:

   Connie’s Lentil Soup TNT

  1 1/2 cup each brown lentils, chopped onions, chopped celery, chopped carrots
1 heaping tbl minced garlic
1 lb. smoked sausage, sliced diagonally
2 cups leftover cooked chicken (opt) 
1 can diced tomatoes with juice
1 can chicken broth
1 can beef broth (I meant to use 2 cans chicken broth, but the mistake turned out well)
1/2 tsp Old Bay Seasoning
about 2 tbls pesto
olive oil

Rinse lentils and soak in hot water while you chop vegetables. In a dutch oven, saute onions, celery and carrots in a couple tbls olive oil until onions are translucent. Add garlic and sausage, and cook another 5-10 minutes. Stir in lentils. Add the diced tomatoes, broth, chicken and Old  Bay. Cook until lentils are tender, about 45 minutes. Stir in pesto and serve. 

I didn't add any actual salt at all...there was enough in the broth, sausage and pesto.


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 25, 2008)

Ummmm, lentils are the highest protein to carbohydrate ratio legume. They sprout quickly, and cooking time is about the same as brown rice (shorter for sprouted), so that makes a good combination for a base for, say, curries (one of my faves). Sprouted, they are a nice addition to salads or sandwiches. Connie's soup sound absolutely KILLER, and I will give it a try.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 25, 2008)

> there seems to be many different types of  lentils , does one eat different lentils in different  circumstances.



We eat different lentils in different social circumstances.

We consider common lentils (_Lens culinaris)_ as non-veg and yellow lentils (_Vigna radiata)_ as veg, so we use yellow one in any 'pujas'


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 25, 2008)

How can any lentil be "non-veg"?  They're vegetables.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 26, 2008)

I use them in my vegetarian chili.  I've only bought the bag of green ones on the grocery store shelf.  At the restaurant, he uses Puy lentils.  I've never tried them myself, but have been told they are delicious.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> Lentils  what can you do with them and what are the health benefits.
> 
> Cheers



Hi, Nick. There's a site called The World's Healthiest Foods that has great info on all kinds of foods, and a list of the 100 healthiest, according to their criteria, and it includes recipes for all of them. Here's the page on lentils: WHFoods: Lentils

HTH.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 27, 2008)

> How can any lentil be "non-veg"?  They're vegetables.



Of course it is a vegetable but according to our religion it is considered as non-veg and I really don't know why.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 27, 2008)

I love cooking red lentils with : olive oil,2 spoons of cream, tomato sauce, turmeric and chopped onions.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link, GotGarlic.  I need to eat more lentils!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry Radhuni - I didn't realize it was a religious observation.  That's very interesting.


----------



## nicklord1 (Nov 28, 2008)

*hi*

hi i bought some veg indian cook books so i will be able to use  the  lentils in the goodness of time and even buy different  kinds .

If you cook say  a  bhuna or  dhansk sauce  could you just add  lentils and  veg to give the   curry a little substance and make it more filling and say leave out the brown rice for a change.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 28, 2008)

You can add mutton or lamb in Dhansak


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 2, 2008)

I make a curry with lentils,many people first look at is and think, 'ha lentils' but when they dig into it they are surprised.  I do the same with beans, but with beans I mix different type of beans so the presentation looks attractive with all the colours.


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 2, 2008)

I make my lentil soup a lot like Connie does. Sometimes I put a smoked ham hock (or 2, depending on size) into the soup instead of the sausage.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my lentil soup. It's very basic, easy to prepare, and absolutely delicious.

*Lentil Soup*

2 tbsp olive oil
1 med onion, chopped
1 carrot, diced
1 stalk celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tsp dried oregano
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp dried basil
1 reg. sized can (16oz?) tomatoes (chopped, stewed or crushed)
8 cups liquid (chicken broth, water or a mixture of both)
1 lb (2 cups) dried lentils
1 or 2 potatoes, diced (optional)
1/2 cup fresh spinach, sliced (optional)
2 tbsp vinegar, or to taste
Salt and pepper to taste

Saute onions, carrots and celery in olive oil until tender. Add all other ingredients except the spinach, vinegar, salt and pepper. I don't usually use potatoes in mine but many people prefer to add them. Simmer until the lentils are tender, approximately 1 hour. Season to taste with salt, pepper and vinegar. Don't omit the vinegar - it's important.  I use white vinegar, but cider, wine or balsamic can be substituted.  Add spinach, if desired, and cook until it wilts. When I use spinach, I remove it from any leftovers and add fresh when I reheat it. I don't like the texture when the spinach has been refrigerated or frozen.


----------

